# '94 Altima acceleration problem!



## Amir (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I bought this Altima '94 and i paid 1,200 for it. It has 120.000 and it runs great but sometimes it seems like there is a problem with trans. (i think) because when i press the gas pedal it is taking the car forever to speed over 20 mph. The gas pedal sometimes can go all the way to the floor and the car is moving so slow and then all of the sudden the rpm jumps very high and the car charges forward. Also, when i turn the car on, sometimes, the RPM stays just little bit over 1000 rpm and it would not come down regardless on how long i leave it on. This is also a sign for me that i will eperience the same problems. On the great days it runs like a new car; it's fast and it runs so smooth and the fuel economy improves. Oh one more thing; on the bad day the trans. won't shift the gear until i relaese gas pedal o little bit or it will go close to 4000 rpm before it shifts without releasing the gas pedal.

What could cause all these problems sometimes? Thank you


----------



## Naijaboy (Oct 7, 2005)

Throttle position sensor.


----------



## ultimatealtima (Oct 5, 2005)

Naijaboy said:


> Throttle position sensor.


yep or syncros


----------



## Amir (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you guys for your help and i will try replacing that? Will let you know how it went.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ultimatealtima said:


> yep or syncros


lol, do you even know what synchros are? how would they do whats happening in an AUTO? 

it COULD be tps but im leaning more towards the trans filter being clogged or very dirty. when was the last time you had a trans service?


----------



## Amir (Oct 6, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> lol, do you even know what synchros are? how would they do whats happening in an AUTO?
> 
> it COULD be tps but im leaning more towards the trans filter being clogged or very dirty. when was the last time you had a trans service?


It was about two years ago!


----------



## adonisCrazy (Feb 25, 2005)

Amir said:


> It was about two years ago!


I had bought 96 Altima GXE bout 8 months ago n i am facing similar problem off lately. I have got about 140K on it. Pardon my ignorance but someone told me that it isnt wise to have a transmission service done at this high mileage... What do you recomment AlseepAltima? How much does a transmission service usually cost?


----------

